# عسل- (حبة البركة) لأول مرة بالمملكة فقط ب 140 ريال



## الامبراطور (25 يناير 2011)

*عسل حبة البركة ( الحبة السوداء )*

عسل حبة البركة ( الحبة السوداء )
عسل حبة الحبة السوداء ( حبة البركة ) منتج من نحل تغذى معظمه على أزهار نباتات الحبة السوداء ( حبة البركة ) غذي هاذا النحل المنتج لعسل حبة البركة على نباتات زرعت بطريقة عضوية خالية من الأسمدة المبيدات والكيماويات ومن فوائد عسل حبة البركة بمشيئة الله :
1. غذاء طبيعي لزيادة الطاقة والقوة والضعف العام .
2. يساعد على تقوية الذاكرة وزيادة التركيز .
3. يقوي الجهاز المناعي في الجسم لإاحتوائه على مادة ( البروبلس ) والتي تحتوي على مضادات حيويه طبيعية ، ويحد من الالتهابات البكتيرية والفيروسية خاصة لدى النساء الحوامل بدون أي تأثيرات جانبية .
4. مفيد لعلاج أمراض الصدر والأنفلونزا بأنواعها والعديد من الأمراض .
5. يطهر الكبد من السموم ، ويحميه ضد الفيروسات .
6. يخفف آلام المفاصل والروماتيزم ومقوي لعضلة القلب .
7. مهدئ للقولون ويساعد على انتظام عمل الأمعاء .
8. يعطي نظارة وصفاء للبشرة .
9. مقاوم للشيخوخه .
10. يساعد على التخلص من الربو والسعال ويخفظ ضغط الدم .
11. هذا العسل طبيعي ( 100% ) ونسبة السكروز فيه لا تتجاوز ( 3.5% ) 

هذا العسل مجاز من مختبرات وزارة التجارة والجودة النوعية تحت إشراف دقيق من قبل أخصائي وخبراء العسل .

نقوم بخدمتك حتى منازلكم بمجرد حجزكم واتصالكم على الهاتف 0531136146 أو المراسله على الإيميل [email protected] او عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة ونسعد بخدمتكم .

في حال ثبت عدم جودة العسل يحق لك الاحتفاظ بالعسل واسترداد نقودك .

سعر العسل بدون توصيل ( 90 ) ريال سعر العسل مع التوصيل داخل مدينة الرياض وخارجها ( 99 ) ريال .


----------



## الامبراطور (29 يناير 2011)

*رد: عسل- (حبة البركة) لأول مرة بالمملكة فقط ب 140 ريال*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

